# Smoking Hlibut



## otis857 (Sep 27, 2011)

Mrs Otis & I went to Port Hardy, B.C this year for vacation and I came back with this bad boy. I did a search here and found some interesting ideas on smoking Halibut, including one on broiling them in Sprite. We also got some Cohos & a Sockeye, but they didn't make it home -they were tasty on the grill with Soy sauce, lemon, garlic & Brown Sugar.








Not quite as big as I had hoped to get, but it was still 20lbs. We sent this and a 10 lber home so I have a fair amount of filets in the freezer, but I want to make them count. After all, Halibut is pricey in the Az desert. I saw Alaskan Bear's post, but he thought it was too salty. Any new ideas to go with?


----------



## alaskanbear (Sep 27, 2011)

I used the same recipe that I did my slamon in for a test smoke, and that was why it was too salty for my taste.  If you were to cut the salt amount in half and then soak for 15 minutes or so, I am sure the flavor would be outstounding.  Please keep my in the loop of how and what you did, as I am always interested with the work of others.  Thank you,

Rich


----------



## roller (Sep 27, 2011)

Smoked Hlibut is great its one of my favorites...Nice catch !


----------



## otis857 (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion, Rich. So you prefer cold smoking them over the usual 225 degrees? I'll have to get my smoker set up for cold smoking first.


----------



## jc1947 (Sep 27, 2011)

*Great looking halibut. Waiting to see the Q.*

*








*

*JC*


----------



## venture (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful fish!  So many great things you could do with that.  No substitute for a fresh one!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## teeznuts (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice! You're right halibut is outrageou$ly priced. Can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## justpassingthru (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice fish, I can't wait to see what you do with it.

Gene


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 28, 2011)

JustPassingThru said:


> Nice fish, I can't wait to see what you do with it.
> 
> Gene




Ditto!


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 1, 2011)

Smoked Halibutt is great..


----------



## africanmeat (Oct 1, 2011)

billyj571 said:


> Smoked Halibutt is great..


x2


----------



## otis857 (Oct 6, 2011)

Well, Mrs Otis and I wanted to have a big fish dinner for the people who went with us to Canada. I wanted to smoke them, but I went with her advice and cooked them with some tried & true recipes. Dont want to experiment with a special dinner.

I did mix it up to try some different recipes and get their feedback. I grilled some on the big bahonga gas grill and broiled some in the oven on high heat using a recipe from Larry, the fishing guide. Thought a Q view was in order.







Here's the victims







These went on the gas grill. This was a simple marinade/grilling sauce of butter, brown sugar, soy sauce, minced garlic, lemon juice and black pepper I found on allrecipes.com. I've used a variation of this before to grill fish with great results. This time was no exception.







This was actually a combination of 2 of Larry's recipes. These were coated with panko and crushed cheese its with butter, lemon and garlic. Broiled on high for 5 min/side.







Chow time!! Served up with some of Mrs. Otis' Au Graten potatoes, crab salad, and garlic bread, OOOHHH YEEEAAAH. Both recipes were excellent, with our guests slightly preferring the grilled fillets to the oven broiled filets. The cheese its burnt a little in the oven, so I'll have to remember to crush them finer. But they added a nice flavor and I'll definitely do them again. Needless to say, we were stuffed by the end of the night.

Another broiled recipe he uses is coating with crushed salt & vinegar potato chips, which sounded intriegueing.

Well, thanks for looking. My next smoke will have an experimental Halibut filet on with the chickens planned for this weekend. I'm thinking with a similar sauce to the one I used on the grilled fillets here.


----------



## itat2u (Feb 28, 2012)

yummm


----------

